# Dumbo Rats



## jazzcatx (Jun 20, 2008)

hi im getting a dumbo rat on Wednesday and i was wondering if anyone had any tips on getting them settled in and getting them used to me
 please help


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

yes, dont just get one, as rats are social animals who need same-sex company, so its pretty cruel just getting the 1.

are you getting them from a petshop or recue or breeder??
males or females??

try not to keep them on wood based litters, such as sawdust/woodshavings or wood pellet cat litter, as its bad for their lungs and the phenols from the pine fragrance can damage their liver.

what cage are you thinking of using? 

i love my ratties, theyre fab pets, but make sure you start a vets fund, as vets visits can be expensive! 

laura


----------



## cavy_gal (Jan 2, 2008)

Everything spoild_rat said is what you have to take into account first, before everything else!

Rats, it won't really take much or very long for them to get them used to you if you get them from an early enough age. They're one of the most affectionate, people pets of any animal kept as a pet. They will come to the side of the cage and see you if they sense you're near by and will love a cuddle with you. They're quick to learn so a cage full of fun toys (bird toys are by far the best for all animal animals!), adding ropes and hammocks with make them feel right at home!

Watch though that you don't get a cage with only one level and don't get one that won't have good air circulation. If you're getting females you HAVE to get a cage with small bar spacing, preferably 1-1.5cm size gap between each of them as they will be able to squeeze out if they tried! Also same applies with young males but they will be bigger when full grown.

To help rats become fond of you quickly, you could use tit-bits like small pieces of cooked fish or meat, toast (hold the butter!), eggs, cheese and other nice things like that and have them on a plate on your lap and let them take off what they fancy but be sitting on your lap too eating it. So being with you is nice to them, I do that with my ratty boys after I've had my dinner first! lol!

If you want any advice, I know my fair share about ratlets and I'll try to help out any way I can


----------



## jazzcatx (Jun 20, 2008)

thank you everyone you really have been a great help


----------



## fallinstar (Jun 26, 2008)

you musnt get one rat on their own, they get loney and its not fair, having two rats is just as challenging as having one no more no less

males seem to be more layed back than female in my experiace, you must have the same sex as well other wise you will end up with lots of babies

i use old towels im my cage or dust free cat litter so as not to make their little lungs poorly

they enjoy plenty of toys and places to hide, so things like empty tissue boxes and toilet roll rubes to chew on!

make sure you have money for vet funds!

also i find its good to get a parrot ladder with concreat ladder bits as it dulls their claws!
hope you have lots of fun with your new ratties


----------



## 709Juggalette (Jul 3, 2008)

Rats are the best!
Have you gotten your rats yet?

Rats are highly intelligent and need things to do.
At least an hour OUT of the cage is a must.You can let them run around in a rat-proof room,like a bathroom for example.And of course supervise them.

I use aspen (which is a SAFE litter) and/or Yesterday's News.
I have been using these for yrs with no problems.Pine and cedar are bad and any other softwoods.

Post some pictures!


----------



## Zoo_Keeper (Jul 6, 2008)

My suggestion although it may be a little late is to put an item of clothing that you have worn the day before inside the container that they are going to be transported in, this way they will be used to your smell before you get them home.


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

hi im knew i love rats and ive got 3 hairles rats 2 dumbo hairless and 1 normal hairless the best thing to do is get it out alot they like company too
you will love'm


----------



## pam_sh (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi i need some advice

Untill a few days ago I had 2 pet rats. One of them died on monday. I know they are social animals but im not sure of i should get another one or not....

any suggestions?


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

yes get one if i were u


----------

